#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Reported Post by er.karansharma

## er.karansharma

er.karansharma has reported a post.

Reason:


> The book is fke and is abbusive So plz.. delete it and block the person uploading such bullshit ...


Post: theory of machine by ss ratan
Forum: Mechanical Engineering Ebooks Download/ Mechanical Engineering Notes
Assigned Moderators: Manoj, faadoo.nitika

Posted by: bottom only
Original Content: 


> checkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk








  Similar Threads: Reported Post by pratiyaksh Reported Post by ramja Reported Post by akhilstfame Reported Post by deepak1832 Reported Post by ria 01

----------


## sid064

sid064 has also reported this item.

Reason:


> contains bizarre things

----------


## deepakkumarsmart

deepakkumarsmart has also reported this item.

Reason:


> do not download pls

----------


## ankit.bisariya

ankit.bisariya has also reported this item.

Reason:


> this is site for engineer but this person uploading porn and sex material on the website .

----------

